# java program von ms-dos aus starten? geht das? Wie?



## janinejaeger (26. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe mein Javaprogram nun in meinem Eclpise fertig. Ich möchte es jedoch nicht in Eclipse starten,sondern über die MS-Dosbefehle gehen (für spätere Batch-datei). Geht das? Ich habe es versucht, in dem ich über ms-dos (Programm,zbh,eingabeaufforderungen...verzeichnis rausgesucht...) dann z.B. halloWelt.java ausgeführt habe. (genauer: c:\Test\hallo.java)..da gibt es jedoch Fehlermeldungen ("Unnabble to launch the application"). Geht so was überhaupt? Wie?

LG; Janine


----------



## Boman19 (27. Juni 2007)

Mit deinem Wissensstand 





> Ich habe es versucht, in dem ich über ms-dos [...] halloWelt.java ausgeführt habe.


 würde ich dir empfehlen sich mit den Grundlagen von Java zu befassen. Die Grundlagen stehen ja in fast jedem Java-Buch in den ersten Kapiteln. Empfehlenswert finde ich "Java ist auch eine Insel" von Christian Ullenboom oder "Handbuch der Javaprogrammierung" von Guido Krüger. Sie sind beide kostenlos Online verfügbar und im letzteren Buch steht auch mit sicherheit, wie man *.class*-Datein in Dos ausführt. Dass .java-Datein keine lauffähigen Javaprogramme sind, sondern nur Javaquelltext enthalten, dürfte in beiden Büchern erwähnt werden.


----------



## zerix (27. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

wie Boman schon sagt, solltes du dir erstmal die Grundlagen von Java anschauen.

Hier ist ein Link zum von ersten Buch was Boman erwähnt hat.
http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel6/


MFG

zEriX


----------



## Anime-Otaku (27. Juni 2007)

Das was du meinst ist nicht Dos im eigentlichen Sinne (gibt dafür überhaupt ne VM?^^), du meinst die Konsole bzw. Kommandozeile und um deine Frage zu beantworten...ja man kann von Kommandozeile Java Programme starten(das java\bin  muss im Path eingetragen sein). Man benutzt hierbei Batch Dateien auch um z.B. Argumente der VM zu übergeben.


----------



## Proko (27. Juni 2007)

wenn du mit dos die konsole (cmd) unter windows meinst dann geht das ziemlich leicht

javac C:\myProgram\ Test.java kompiliert deine klasse + erstellt Test.class
java   C:\myProgram\Test       führt dein programm aus

schau dir nochmals wie oben beschrieben den link zum Buch an

falls javac und java nicht erkannt werden, musst entweder den ganzen pfad angeben z.bsp: C:\j2sdk1.6...\bin\java(c) oder du fügst das ganze im klassenpfad von windows hinzu (besser)


----------

